# Cases for the Strat



## rpmtech (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey all,

I've been on a quest to find a case that will actually work for the stratosphere. I've been close to successful but not quite. What is everyone using? I know some don't use a case and just put it in their pocket which is what I've been doing but I find that when I bend down, esp. with jeans on I end up resetting the phone because it's pushing the power button. Any and all suggestions will be helpful. Thanks for taking the time to respond!


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

I use this and it works great and looks great. Also they have many Different colors just search "Empire Stratosphere Case".

http://www.amazon.com/EMPIRE-White-Rubberized-Samsung-Stratosphere/dp/B005VIOEDA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1336889906&sr=8-4


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

Skylinez said:


> I use this and it works great and looks great. Also they have many Different colors just search "Empire Stratosphere Case".
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...36889906&sr=8-4


Is that a grippy-rubber or a smooth powdery-rubber? I had a powdery-rubber one and it was TERRIBLE. >.>


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

daventodd said:


> Is that a grippy-rubber or a smooth powdery-rubber? I had a powdery-rubber one and it was TERRIBLE. >.>


 it is sort of a plastic rubber its sort of smooth but I have dropped my phone on solid wood and it protected it. Good case for 5 bucks... No powdery feeling really.


----------



## miheckman (Mar 30, 2012)

I got the same one on mine but it is black and it works great

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acousticguitar (Mar 16, 2012)

I have something similar in black for mine, been using it since October. Adds heft but for all the times I've dropped my phone, well worth it. Also have a Invisible Shield clone on my screen.


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

acousticguitar said:


> I have something similar in black for mine, been using it since October. Adds heft but for all the times I've dropped my phone, well worth it. Also have a Invisible Shield clone on my screen.


I think a screen protector is unnecessary on this phone because I have taken a knife and put pressure on the screen and swiped down the whole screen sorta fast and no scratch appeared.(I did this as a test.. I don't randomly stab my phone..)


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

If you don't mind a little bulk, body glove makes a decent case. Rubber grip on the back and a chrome ring on the front. I would recommend a screen protector though, a tiny bit of sand in your pocket will scratch the screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## John728 (Jan 6, 2012)

I use a black leather Moda Casi smartphone case from Target. It clips on my belt. It was around $10.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Seidio Surface with Holster... Best case for this phone I have seen, it runs about $30 from Amazon, but if you have had cheap cases in the past you know it's worth it.


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

I just bought a cheap, generic $10 pouch from the gas station near my house. It clips to my belt, or waist of whatever I'm wearing. It's got the magnetic flap that lifts up and holds the phone inside. The size is like it was meant for the Stratosphere and gets the job done. I only ever had a problem with my phone falling out of my pocket because I wear gym shorts a lot and the pockets are all pretty shallow. I don't think I've ever dropped a phone that was in my hands, so that's really all I need it for.... Plus I did a lot of looking on amazon, ebay and in stores. Didn't find a single phone case for the strat that wasn't either 1) way to bulky and annoying or 2) so basic it felt like it wouldn't do anything against a drop. So instead of buying something that would "protect" the phone in case of a drop, I got something that I felt would prevent a drop in the first place. You're talkin' to the guy whos' Stratosphere vibrated off a 2 and a half foot coffee table and landed on a carpeted floor and still the screen was 100% ruined. So forgive me if I feel like a flimsy, stupid little case isn't going to do a thing.

My $0.02, anyways...


----------

